# Modified the setup.



## fugly (Mar 21, 2007)

ok...modified the old setup (1st pic) ... to this (2nd pic)....
cloning question....do they always look like they are wiltering?

i used automotive dum dum sticky stuff to stick the mylar up on the wall...no drilling, gluing, or damage to the wall....added more box perforated box tubing for the second light with locking pins to  go higher or wider should i need too. ratcheting rope to hold up the lights..

1st light is a New Wave T5... 2nd light is a 400W MH on a lumatek ballast.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2007)

fugly said:
			
		

> ok...modified the old setup (1st pic) ... to this (2nd pic)....
> cloning question....do they always look like they are wiltering?
> 
> i used automotive dum dum sticky stuff to stick the mylar up on the wall...no drilling, gluing, or damage to the wall....added more box perforated box tubing for the second light with locking pins to go higher or wider should i need too. ratcheting rope to hold up the lights..
> ...


*Looking good fugly. How are you cloning? What method are you using? *


----------



## fugly (Mar 21, 2007)

i have the bubble....though i think having a see through container doesnt work very well...has to be completely dark...

i also have a few using the rooting powder.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2007)

fugly said:
			
		

> i have the bubble....though i think having a see through container doesnt work very well...has to be completely dark...
> 
> i also have a few using the rooting powder.


*Do you have a dome over them? Are you misting them with water? *


----------



## fugly (Mar 21, 2007)

no dome over them ...and no misting with water....will do that...thanks.


----------

